# Radeon 7770 and Dual monitors (HELP)



## WhisperingOrphan (Jul 11, 2014)

Hello all  

This is the first time I've ever tried to install two monitors, Ive I've researched after work for the last week and a half to no avail. So if someone could point me in the right direction I would be extremely grateful.

Radeon 7770
Driver is installed and working fine from what I've seen.

Output from `xrandr`:

```
mrfree@orphan:~ % xrandr -q
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 16384 x 16384
DisplayPort-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
DisplayPort-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
HDMI-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
DVI-0 connected 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 477mm x 268mm
   1920x1080     60.00*+
   1680x1050     59.95  
   1280x1024     75.02    60.02  
   1152x864      75.00  
   1024x768      75.08    60.00  
   800x600       75.00    60.32  
   640x480       75.00    60.00  
   720x400       70.08  
mrfree@orphan:~ % xrandr --output HDMI-0 --auto
mrfree@orphan:~ % xrandr -q
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 16384 x 16384
DisplayPort-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
DisplayPort-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
HDMI-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
DVI-0 connected 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 477mm x 268mm
   1920x1080     60.00*+
   1680x1050     59.95  
   1280x1024     75.02    60.02  
   1152x864      75.00  
   1024x768      75.08    60.00  
   800x600       75.00    60.32  
   640x480       75.00    60.00  
   720x400       70.08  
mrfree@orphan:~ %
```

I'm not sure what all output would be needed to diagnose the problem so please excuse my ignorance, and again thanks for any and all advice. --Mr.Free


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 11, 2014)

It has not detected anything connected to the HDMI port.  Support for the 7770 may not be complete yet, or there might be a problem with the HDMI cable or monitor.  Check the connections.


----------



## WhisperingOrphan (Jul 11, 2014)

Edited: I'm an Idiot. 

I have the HDMI monitor working now, I was plugged into my motherboards HDMI port for some reason.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 11, 2014)

Ah, that would do it.  Please post the output of `xrandr` now.  For my two DVI monitors, I use this command:
`xrandr --output DVI-0 --primary --mode 1920x1200 --pos 1280x0 --output DVI-1 --mode 1280x1024 --pos 0x0`

That puts the larger 1920x1200 primary monitor on DVI-0 on the right.


----------



## WhisperingOrphan (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you. I have gotten everything to work now. The problem *I* have now is on my HDMI LCD screen, the desktop is to_o_ big for the monitor.


```
mrfree@orphan:~ % xrandr
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 3840 x 1080, maximum 16384 x 16384
DisplayPort-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
DisplayPort-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
HDMI-0 connected 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 440mm x 250mm
   1920x1080i    60.00*+  50.00  
   1280x720      60.00  
DVI-0 connected 1920x1080+1920+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 477mm x 268mm
   1920x1080     60.00*+
   1680x1050     59.95  
   1280x1024     75.02    60.02  
   1152x864      75.00  
   1024x768      75.08    60.00  
   800x600       75.00    60.32  
   640x480       75.00    60.00  
   720x400       70.08  
mrfree@orphan:~ %
```

I googled for a while and think it*'*s overscanning?

*H*ere is my ~/.xinitrc:


```
xrandr --output DVI-0 --right-of HDMI-0
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 11, 2014)

Is the HDMI monitor a TV?  Sometimes they have overscan options in the menus.


----------



## WhisperingOrphan (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes Sir, it has the HDMI and DVI cable slots aswell. I have went through the menu option on the tv and It doesnt seem to have an `"aspect ratio"`option

with roxterm opened up in fullscreen the terminal shows 
`e@orphan:~ %`
instead of 
`mrfree@orphan:~ %`


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 12, 2014)

It's not the aspect ratio, it's just how much overscan is used.  The monitor might not have a menu entry, or might call it something utterly unrelated.


----------



## WhisperingOrphan (Aug 5, 2014)

Sorry been working 24-7. I found the overscan on the TV. it helped a[]lot but It*'*s still a bit off

*I*nstead of 
`mrfree@orphan:~%`
I get
`ee@orphan~%`

The bottom of the screen is cut off as well, I can*'*t see my i3-bar*.*

*T*hanks for your patien_ce_ and s*o*rry for the trouble*.*


----------

